# Anyone Else Cancel When Someone is Smoking As You Pull Up?



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

I had a serious stink problem in my car for weeks after picking up a passenger who was smoking as I pulled up.

So, I have started just either driving off, canceling or sometimes informing them why I am refusing their ride.

Has anyone else adopted this policy?


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes. Definitely. You hear that rider-smokers? If you're gonna puff down on a cancer stick please wait until AFTER the ride is over. Do us a favor and please refrain from dragging that nasty-ass tobacco stank inside our clean, pleasant smelling vehicles that we're running into the ground for your benefit. I actually stopped driving after 11pm because I can't stand the smell of drunks that reek of pot, cigarettes and alcohol. Gross...


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that I've never cancelled on anyone that was smoking when I pulled up. But I have cancelled when the pax comes outside, lights up a fresh one and thinks I'm going to wait for them. 
Non contraire mon frere.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Yes. Definitely. You hear that rider-smokers? If you're gonna puff down on a cancer stick please wait until AFTER the ride is over. Do us a favor and please refrain from dragging that nasty-ass tobacco stank inside our clean, pleasant smelling vehicles that we're running into the ground for your benefit.


I really do not mind the smell of it, myself. The problem is that anti-smoking is so fashionable, these days, that the majority of people complain about it. Someone wrote in to Uber that my car smelled like smoke because a passenger threw out his smoke as I pulled up. He got in, the car smelled like a cigaret. I dropped him and received another ping a block, or so, away. I had little time to spray the de-stinkifier. Of course, the next passenger had toes on the kerb. Had I not had the smoker, the next passenger would have been upstairs, still, kept me waiting, meanwhile I would have been harassed by a police or parking flunky.

I have not gone to that extreme, Y-E-T, but I am considering it.

The anti-smoke [National Socialists] really are pushing their programme.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes. Cancel and drive away... customer request.

I hate when they snub the cig out and exhale as they open the door.

no thanks.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I really do not mind the smell of it, myself. The problem is that anti-smoking is so fashionable, these days, that the majority of people complain about it. Someone wrote in to Uber that my car smelled like smoke because a passenger threw out his smoke as I pulled up. He got in, the car smelled like a cigaret. I dropped him and received another ping a block, or so, away. I had little time to spray the de-stinkifier. Of course, the next passenger had toes on the kerb. Had I not had the smoker, the next passenger would have been upstairs, still, kept me waiting, meanwhile I would have been harassed by a police or parking flunky.
> 
> I have not gone to that extreme, Y-E-T, but I am considering it.
> 
> The anti-smoke [National Socialists] really are pushing their programme.


I suppose you consider it national socialist doing too when they demand we bathe before getting in a vehicle.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I really do not mind the smell of it, myself. The problem is that anti-smoking is so fashionable, these days, that the majority of people complain about it.


I'm a former smoker. I'm no smoking nazi. And I love the smell of a cigarette. But I don't love the smell of a cigarette smoker. It's like the smell of a stale ash-tray, but worse.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

I just realized im canceling those that are smoking prior to pickup cus then they want the AC and im inhaling that horrible smell. I had a few puff out the last before stepping in and im not putting up with it anymore. Just driving away.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Yes. Definitely. You hear that rider-smokers? If you're gonna puff down on a cancer stick please wait until AFTER the ride is over. Do us a favor and please refrain from dragging that nasty-ass tobacco stank inside our clean, pleasant smelling vehicles that we're running into the ground for your benefit. I actually stopped driving after 11pm because I can't stand the smell of drunks that reek of pot, cigarettes and alcohol. Gross...


Smoking 
Holding food or drink
Making up
Dirty luggage 
Dogs
Mean looking
All cancel


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

Here in the great state of Colorado we have to deal with a different kind of smoke and the minimum fares driving them to the bar. Ugh


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

CANCEL ALL PAX You dont want to put up with. Look at their hands if they got ciggarette drink or food or dirty big luggage drive away immediately


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> CANCEL ALL PAX You dont want to put up with. Look at their hands if they got ciggarette drink or food or dirty big luggage drive away immediately


How filthy is this luggage that you can see the filth at a distance from the car? Luggage usually means airport run which in my neck of the woods is usually a nice fare.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Smoking
> Holding food or drink
> Making up
> Dirty luggage
> ...


Solo cups 
Kids w/o child seats 
Unaccompanied minors

All CANCEL *actually, I pull up past the p/u location and wait for the 5 minute timer to expire and then hit Cancel


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Their luggage had sand and dirt or too many big pieces that dont fit in my trunk and then they wanna bring that dirty ass bag in the back seat. Just junk these cheapos travel with and use uber


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> I suppose you consider it national socialist doing too when they demand we bathe before getting in a vehicle.


It has been my experience that people take this anti-smoking thing too far. They do it because it is fashionable to do it. They have had it so programmed into them that they do not stop to think. Smoke in their face bothers them, allright. Someone smells like tobacco, what is the big deal? You are not breathing anyone's smoke in the second case.

If people want to smoke, that is their business.

It is much like this seat belt nonsense. It is so programmed into people.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Good point about not picking up minors accompany by an adult.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

How mean should their face look so i can canx the ride?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Huh. Has never bothered me (non-smoker for life). But if they light up right when I arrive...yeah, cancel.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has been my experience that people take this anti-smoking thing too far. They do it because it is fashionable to do it. They have had it so programmed into them that they do not stop to think. Smoke in their face bothers them, allright. Someone smells like tobacco, what is the big deal? You are not breathing anyone's smoke in the second case.
> 
> If people want to smoke, that is their business.
> 
> It is much like this seat belt nonsense. It is so programmed into people.


Third hand smoke (on clothes) can set off reactions in asthmatics, including me.

I guess my lungs are "fashionable."

So I cancel.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Back when I first started in the Stoned Age (80s & 90s) I had more than one person extinguish their smokes on the side of the cab.

(BTW, 40 year smoker, quit 3 years ago and have the scar on my chest to prove it.)


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Im asthmatic and very allergic i start sneezing like crazy with smell of smoke!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Im asthmatic and very allergic i start sneezing like crazy with smell of smoke!


I have cough variant asthma. I cough and cough and can't get a breath inbetween to the point where I'm low on oxygen. Not good if you're trying to drive. I also end up tearing muscles and ending up with a very painful chest and stomach due to that.

I also have allergies (my allergist said "all asthmatics are allergic, but not everyone with allergies has asthma) but smoke is a trigger, not an allergen. So my allergy shots don't help. They only help with my allergies--grass, weeds, trees, molds, dust mites, cockroaches, cats, dogs, horses..am I missing any? Probably.

I get 4 shots. They really do help but it takes about 6 months to notice. Then you're like "Oh, I'm not sneezing as much. Huh!"

So that helps with the asthma since the allergens set it off too.

Before I saw an allergist I couldn't go up a flight of stairs without using my rescue inhaler. I was in constant danger of ending up in the ER. Avoiding things that set it off is very helpful. I do have cats but you tend to become less affected by your own pets. I still sneeze at the vet's office, even though it's not near as bad as it used to be.

My worst triggers are smoke and bleach. Also very cold air (not often an issue in houston) and very warm and humid air (definitely an issue here sometimes).

Ozone is bad for me. My chest gets very tight when it's high. I live outside of houston so at least at night (when most asthma attacks happen) I'm not in that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Third hand smoke (on clothes) can set off reactions in asthmatics, including me.
> 
> I guess my lungs are "fashionable."


I have yet to encounter an asthmatic who reacts to the smell of tobacco on clothing. Still, I will take your word for it that it affects you adversely.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have yet to encounter an asthmatic who reacts to the smell of tobacco on clothing. Still, I will take your word for it that it affects you adversely.


Asthmatics have different things that set them off. It also depends how severe their asthma is. Mine is classified as moderate to severe, and cigarette smoke seems to be a very bad trigger for me.

I've met asthmatics who had major issues with perfume, but not as much with smoke. Luckily I don't have that except for patchouli for some reason.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has been my experience that people take this anti-smoking thing too far. They do it because it is fashionable to do it. They have had it so programmed into them that they do not stop to think. Smoke in their face bothers them, allright. Someone smells like tobacco, what is the big deal? You are not breathing anyone's smoke in the second case.
> 
> If people want to smoke, that is their business.
> 
> It is much like this seat belt nonsense. It is so programmed into people.


I don't care what other people think is fashionable. If someone is funky no matter the cause I don't want them in my car. The only exception I allowed was my mother and that was because the woman gave birth to me and I STILL didn't allow her to actually light up in my car.

As for seat belts I don't give a damn if someone wants to use a seatbelt or not unless its my family or their seating right behind me. I'm not the one getting the ticket.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've met asthmatics who had major issues with perfume, but not as much with smoke.


Perfume seems to be a big one. At my old cab company, we had several asthmatic operators who reacted to perfume. We had to ban it, at one point. It seems not to matter if it is cheap or good stuff. We paid our operators minimum wage (the Board never would listen to me on that one), so they could not afford the good stuff. I did date one or two of the operators, so I would buy them the good stuff. That set off the asthmatics, as well.



D Town said:


> The only exception I allowed was my mother and that was because the woman gave birth to me and I STILL didn't allow her to actually light up in my car.


Fortunately, my mother gave up smoking before I bought either my current cab or my UberX mobile, so I did not have to deal with that. I did not give up the habit until 1998, so, for most of the time, my mother's smoking in the car was no big deal.

I used to allow smoking in the old cab, even when Uber Taxi came. I was simply generous with the de-stinkifier. I do not allow smoking in either the cab or the UberXmobile---only because customers complain. If I want their money, I must rise to meet their demands. Oddly enough, not too many complained about the old cab. I am not going to give anyone the opportunity to complain about the new one. I did keep my old cab as a private car, so I let GF smoke in it. I will let her smoke -e-cigarets in the cab or UberXmobile, as the smell does not linger. As I have had the DeSoto for quite some time, I allow smoking in it. When the top goes down, the smell does not hang around. The original owner of it was a smoker.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

I am an ex smoker too.. I've heard ex smookers are the most militant but now it tunrns out to be true.
Although I smoked all my life until three years ago, now it really disguists me a lot.
I feel like throwing up if Ismell cold smoke. however some cigar smells I still like, but no cigarettes it's just making me sick.

back when I was still smoking and my mom always complained about how smelly my room was I never got it until now.

If I don't cancel then I just 1 star them. I don't care because you just impacted my comfort zone which means you smokers didn't care about me feeling well so I don't give a shit about your future rating.

however I had people being respectful and apologizing then I am not an asshole and accept their apology.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Just junk these cheapos travel with and use uber


Had a pax come out of her house with a garbage bag once ... she was already on the meter and was inside the house for 30 minutes. I was about to tell her that I needed to stop the trip, when she came out with the garbage bag ... but she told me her suitcase wouldn't hold all her clothes and asked if I could take her to her boyfriend's house in Leander ... glad I didn't cancel that ride as it turned out to be a $145 fare plus a $50 tip from the boyfriend


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has been my experience that people take this anti-smoking thing too far. They do it because it is fashionable to do it. They have had it so programmed into them that they do not stop to think. Smoke in their face bothers them, allright. Someone smells like tobacco, what is the big deal? You are not breathing anyone's smoke in the second case.
> 
> If people want to smoke, that is their business.


Not suggesting to make smoking illegal. You wanna smoke somewhere outside or on your own property go for it. That's your right. Just keep all aspects of that nasty habit away from me, my kids, and the inside of my ride. That's my right. People shouldn't fringe upon other people's rights... especially at .30 cents a mile. lmao


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is much like this seat belt nonsense


As a cabbie, you're not bound by the same seat belt regs that Uber/Lyft drivers are. While I can only quote TX & CA seat belt laws as a former LEO in both states ... both CA & TX require seat belts in all passenger cars and persons over 18 get the ticket, people under 18 driver gets the ticket. For what it's worth, I've worked 100's of accidents as LEO & separately as EMT ... and I've never unbuckled a dead person. *so if you want to ride with me, I'm going to request you buckle up ... and if there's someone under 18 in the car, then I'm going to require they buckle up ... since the act of an under 19 not being buckled would result in a ticket for me, plus point on my license. Additionally, if the kid is under 8 their parents will need to provide either a booster seat or child seat ... or the ride is cancelled. **I hate to cancel any rides as I'd much rather collect >$20 vs. $6.60 Cancel Fee ... but I'm not going to jeopardize my license either.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They only help with my allergies--grass, weeds, trees, molds, dust mites, cockroaches, cats, dogs, horses..am I missing any?


White mice, rabbits, ferrets, hamsters, guinea pigs ... to name a few others. *got allergy shots every Friday for years ... but ever since moving back to Texas, I'm allergy free  except for smoke & cats ... and a couple of food allergies


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

wethepeople said:


> I am an ex smoker too.. I've heard ex smokers are the most militant but now it turns out to be true. --- snip ---
> If I don't cancel then I just 1 star them. I don't care because you just impacted my comfort zone which means you smokers didn't care about me feeling well so I don't give a shit about your future rating. however I had people being respectful and apologizing then I am not an asshole and accept their apology.


Yep ... I hear you wethepeople ... I used to be a 2nd hand smoker (stuck in the car with mom & dad as they smoked). But after they discovered I was allergic to smoke they quit ... and while I periodically would tolerate friends smoking in the past; after I lost my mom to cancer I became ultra-militant about smoking. And like you, if the pax can't be bothered to get rid of the cigarette before I pull up to the curb, then clearly he doesn't need to ride with me. I know that some drivers let people vape ... but frankly, I don't want that wafting in my car either ... so no vaping either.

I had one pax from Germany a few months ago who snuck a lit cigarette into my car (hid it under his jacket) ... I bounced him out of the car so fast his head spun ... to which he got irate because I refused to give him a ride after he finally put the cigarette out. *granted, he was in the sticks and the likelihood of getting another Uber or cab to go get him were slim ... but he should have thought of that before pulling as asshat move like sneaking a lit cigarette into the car. **needless to say, Uber would not compensate me for cleaning up the smoke that permeated my car interior for the brief time he was in the car ... and I had to take the car out of service until any detectable stench of smoke had dissipated.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Forget about the smokers. I'd rather have 4 guys light up cigars then have to smell that rotten peach smell combined with BO that comes off 4 girls (or boys) that have been partying all day and night in the warmer months.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Yep ... I hear you wethepeople ... I used to be a 2nd hand smoker (stuck in the car with mom & dad as they smoked). But after they discovered I was allergic to smoke they quit ... and while I periodically would tolerate friends smoking in the past; after I lost my mom to cancer I became ultra-militant about smoking. And like you, if the pax can't be bothered to get rid of the cigarette before I pull up to the curb, then clearly he doesn't need to ride with me. I know that some drivers let people vape ... but frankly, I don't want that wafting in my car either ... so no vaping either.
> 
> I had one pax from Germany a few months ago who snuck a lit cigarette into my car (hid it under his jacket) ... I bounced him out of the car so fast his head spun ... to which he got irate because I refused to give him a ride after he finally put the cigarette out. *granted, he was in the sticks and the likelihood of getting another Uber or cab to go get him were slim ... but he should have thought of that before pulling as asshat move like sneaking a lit cigarette into the car. **needless to say, Uber would not compensate me for cleaning up the smoke that permeated my car interior for the brief time he was in the car ... and I had to take the car out of service until any detectable stench of smoke had dissipated.


Yes man.. it's simply a form of disrespect and I don't ever tolerate disrespect.
I had people opening a rearwindow which already pissed me off then i noticed they were secretly using a vapor or e-cig without even asking me if they are allowed.

I pulled up to the next gas station a block away and ended the trip and asked them to leave.
They rated me 1 star but it takes maybe 4 days of work to get rid of a one star rating since I was driving fulltime.

I am still chewing nicorette since we weren't warned as kids about the risks of smoking and it's not any better than cocaine or heroine in my eyes.. it causes serious health damages but as long the goverments made good tax money with it, it was no problem.
Now these days they are realizing that it costs them more in medical bills than they have ever collected in taxes they started blaming it..

I wish they would have already done it before i started smoking at the age of 13.. my poor poor lungs :-(


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> How filthy is this luggage that you can see the filth at a distance from the car? Luggage usually means airport run which in my neck of the woods is usually a nice fare.


Didn't you get the memo about recent rate cuts?
Before the rate cuts I would net $40 on an airport run which was a 1 hour 20 min. round trip ride. Not great because of having to dead head all the way back but I still did it out of desperation

That same round trip today nets $28. That doesn't even cover costs one way on that 40 minute trip!

Airport runs are crap. Absolutely every ride, short or long, are pathetic losers.

I have not done even 1 ride since the rate cuts and neither should you.


----------



## SlappleDapple (Jan 18, 2016)

Smokers are a non-issue, but of course it's your right to refuse them. I have a large can of Ozium original scent in my door pocket. I'm a smoker and i smoke in my car but because of Ozium I get compliments on how my car smells (several times a day) not complaints. My rating is 4.91 so it's not just pax blowing smoke, so to speak.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

SlappleDapple said:


> Smokers are a non-issue, but of course it's your right to refuse them. I have a large can of Ozium original scent in my door pocket. I'm a smoker and i smoke in my car but because of Ozium I get compliments on how my car smells (several times a day) not complaints. My rating is 4.91 so it's not just pax blowing smoke, so to speak.


I'm getting a can of this stuff then. Does it work on funky shoes?


----------



## SlappleDapple (Jan 18, 2016)

If it will freshen my funky ass it'll work on your shoes for sure.


----------



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Solo cups
> Kids w/o child seats
> Unaccompanied minors
> 
> All CANCEL *actually, I pull up past the p/u location and wait for the 5 minute timer to expire and then hit Cancel


Here in Atlanta it's 10 minutes to get a cancellation fee - coming soon to your town! Along with, 75 cents a mile...


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

osii said:


> Forget about the smokers. I'd rather have 4 guys light up cigars then have to smell that rotten peach smell combined with BO that comes off 4 girls (or boys) that have been partying all day and night in the warmer months.


Oh Lord...I know EXACTLY what you mean.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> As a cabbie, you're not bound by the same seat belt regs that Uber/Lyft drivers are.
> 
> both CA & TX require seat belts in all passenger cars and persons over 18 get the ticket, people under 18 driver gets the ticket.
> 
> ...


True, the cabs are a "_*hoss uvva' diff'rint cullah"*_.

In the District of Columbia, between 1800 and 0600, if a cab driver is carrying a paying passenger or pulling to the kerb to pick up a passenger, he is exempt from the primary law. This exemption applies to the driver, only. The passenger in a taxicab must comply with the primary seat belt law at all times. At all other times, the cab driver must comply with the seat belt law. Maryland, which has a primary law, gives a blanket exemption to cab drivers. Virginia, which has a secondary law, also gives a blanket exemption to cab drivers.

Maryland and Virginia give the summons to the person over sixteen. If under sixteen, the driver receives it. In the District of Columbia, except for taxicabs, the driver receives the summons if any passenger is not buckled, regardless of age. Thus, in a private car, if the driver is unbuckled and his three passengers are unbuckled, he just bought himself two hundred dollars in summonses and eight points-a mandatory suspension. The District of Columbia assigns two points per violation of the seat belt law.

In most cases, unless the driver has a smart mouth, the police here will issue only one summons (being former Law Enforcement, you would know about that). Further, if the police does issue multiple summonses, the driver usually can get the points busted down to two in Traffic Court. Rarely will the Administrative Law Judge bust down the fine, though. The District is always crying Poor Mouth.

The taxicab exception in the District of Columbia, in addition to the already cited 1800-0600 exemption for the driver, applies to passengers. In the District of Columbia, the taxicab is presumed to be under the _*direction*_ of the paying passenger (being former Law Enforcement, you, of course, would know the difference between "control" and "direction"). Thus, in a taxicab, each unbuckled passenger will receive his own summons. You could have a situation where the driver is unbuckled, and receives no summons while the passenger, who also is unbuckled, receives one (say, at 0300).

As a result, I do not care what the taxi passengers do. As I do drive UberX, also, and, as I have no desire to receive a summons, I insist that UberX passengers use the seat belt in the District of Columbia. The District of Columbia treats a TNC vehicle the same as a private vehicle, for purposes of the seat belt law enforcement. If the trip starts in Maryland or Virignia, and is going to or passing through the District of Columbia, I will tell my UberX passenger that while he can do what he will in Maryland or Virginia, I must insist that he put on his seat belt while we are in the District of Columbia. If the passenger balks, once I explain the situation in the District of Columbia, most understand.

I am aware of three cases of a dead person's being unbuckled, several of a maimed and one case where it was not necessary, as the car fire burned through his seat belt. In the last case, the passenger in the back seat did get out and told the investigators that the guy in front was using his seat belt. What I resent is the compulsionism. I can make that choice. I do not need any government to make it for me. Sometimes, it is funny, if I have the DeSoto down here (usually it is in a garage in Massachusetts), to drive around and get pulled over. The DeSoto has lap belts, but, as most police who remember DeSotos are retired, the police, these days, do not know that there was a time when cars did not have shoulder restraints. D.C. Law does not require updating. It does, however, require you to use the lap belts in an older car, if they are available.

Tejas issues points for no seat belts? I had thought that only the District of Columbia and New York did that. ............or do the points come only in the case of a minor's not being buckled?

The District of Columbia requires car seats for five and under. Taxicabs are exempt. In the UberXmobile, I will not haul a child under six whose parents do not have a car seat. In the cab, I do not care. Remember, I do drive both.



wethepeople said:


> i started smoking at the age of 13.. my poor poor lungs :-(


I started at thirteen, as well. I gave it up at forty-three. I am glad that I did give it up, if for no other reason than _*HAVE YOU SEEN HOW MUCH THOSE THINGS COST??!??*_ Add to that my not smoking Lucky Strike, Camel or The Red Death after I reached the age of eighteen. I smoked Export Plain, 555, Sobranie or Sherman's Virginia Circles, after that. If I still smoked to-day, I would really be paying more.





D Town said:


> I'm getting a can of this stuff then. Does it work on funky shoes?


If it works on those, it will work on passenger's pungent carryout, as well. ....easily........


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Nucleus said:


> Here in Atlanta it's 10 minutes to get a cancellation fee - coming soon to your town! Along with, 75 cents a mile...


That blows


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> Back when I first started in the Stoned Age (80s & 90s) I had more than one person extinguish their smokes on the side of the cab.
> 
> (BTW, 40 year smoker, quit 3 years ago and have the scar on my chest to prove it.)


Gratz on your 3 years!


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

I expect this to ruffle a few feathers...so be it...

I would happily take other drivers' smokers in exchange for kitchen staff passengers. Not that I have anything against the food industry, but the sour rag smell takes far longer to air out/wipe down/sanitize than tobacco. Besides, most of my passengers are bar/club type. I will also pass on pickups at certain restaurants - some of which are all the time, and others just based on day of week and time. 

E.g. The more unhealthy the food is, the larger the average portions, the easier it is to get a table there, the closer to closing on a busy night - the better the chance I'll pass on the 3 passenger/900 lb fare and go for the 3 passenger/350 lb fare that have been drinking $400 bottles of vodka all night (self sanitizing fares).

Side note - Miami Marathon was on Sunday. I happily picked-up anybody before it began, but I had to decline any groups with men after the race, which Ubet definitely doesn't pay enough for those types of sanitations.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Almost no one in my city smokes so I've only ran into this issue once. But his smoking was the least of my problems with that rider. 

I was less than a mile away so it said I should be there in two minutes. But I had to turn around and take a left on the busiest road in town. I get there wait for him to snuff it out (which he then puts in a dumpster, fire hazard..) and he proceeds to passive aggressively question why I was stopped for so long in Lamar. He refuses to put in his location or give me directions. Only the name of the office building. I knew exactly where it was but he was just doing it to f-ing with me. Finally he smelled bad and it wasn't just the cigarette he was past due for a bath. He kept telling me passive aggressively I was doing a good job for a woman driver as he waited for me to not be able to find his building or take a wrong turn. 

He was such a low life I didn't even bother to react. I picked him up from his little hobbit hole crap of an apartment and he doesn't own a car. I may drive on the side for Uber but at least I have my financial affairs in order Mr. Stinky.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm on board, I like my car to smell clean... I see you light up, I cancel
dogs, underage riders, open alcohol container: cancel, cancel, cancel


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

I use ozium spray because I smoke and I've never had anyone say my car smells like smoke. If anything they comment on how clean and fresh the car smells! Get the original scent! The new car scent will make you gag!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I'm pretty sure that I've never cancelled on anyone that was smoking when I pulled up. But I have cancelled when the pax comes outside, lights up a fresh one and thinks I'm going to wait for them.
> Non contraire mon frere.


I do the same thing! You want to finish your cigarette no problem! Request a ride when you're done!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

75drive said:


> I use ozium spray because I smoke and I've never had anyone say my car smells like smoke. If anything they comment on how clean and fresh the car smells! Get the original scent! The new car scent will make you gag!


...I have to stop forgetting to buy a can of this stuff...everyone keeps raving about how great it is.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

If a driver cancels when driver sees a cigarette-smoking rider waiting on the curb, driver may be doing a favor to the rider...helping him consider quitting.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Nucleus said:


> I had a serious stink problem in my car for weeks after picking up a passenger who was smoking as I pulled up.


This couldn't have been a smell that lingered for weeks. If so, that is utterly surprising. Use Ozium to remove it or Febreeze to cover it up.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

This board really provides some posters' great tips of products to use in our cars.


----------



## Jack Pavlov (Nov 7, 2015)

I never cancel rides and have learned to deal with people who may stink of cigarette smoke after smoking. 
Ozium + Febreeze to go fabric freshener works wonders. I constantly get comments on my lyft app about the cleanliness of my car and verbal comments about the amazing smell of my car. 

Canceling a ride is just bad business... Especially when you're in the business of making as much as you can in the quickest amount of time


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Yesterday I was stuck in Mardi Gras traffic in New Orleans and right behind me was an Uber vehicle with the trade dress on his winshield and the driver was puffing away on big ole cigar in the SUV. I can imagine how nasty that vehicle must have smelled! I was feeling sorry for that guy's next passenger.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> behind me was an Uber vehicle with the trade dress on his winshield and the driver was puffing away on big ole cigar in the SUV. I can imagine how nasty that vehicle must have smelled!.


I can assure you that it smelled. This is coming from someone whom smoke does not bother. We had a driver at one of my cab companies who smoked stogies. His cab smelled. He was a part time midnight dispatcher, as well. When I relieved him, I could smell the stogies for the whole six hour shift.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> Yesterday I was stuck in Mardi Gras traffic in New Orleans and right behind me was an Uber vehicle with the trade dress on his winshield and the driver was puffing away on big ole cigar in the SUV. I can imagine how nasty that vehicle must have smelled! I was feeling sorry for that guy's next passenger.


When there is a need, the market will fulfill.

There are TNC drivers who smoke. And there are TNC riders who smoke. Some of them inevitably are chain- or near-chain smokers. For chain smokers, it is difficult (unbearable) to go without a smoke in 30 minutes. The solution is simple (as soon as the TNC market is large enough): They are made for each other.

UberSmoke: Where smoking is not only allowed, it is expected.


----------



## EbonyX (Dec 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has been my experience that people take this anti-smoking thing too far. They do it because it is fashionable to do it. They have had it so programmed into them that they do not stop to think. Smoke in their face bothers them, allright. Someone smells like tobacco, what is the big deal? You are not breathing anyone's smoke in the second case.
> 
> If people want to smoke, that is their business.
> 
> It is much like this seat belt nonsense. It is so programmed into people.


Seat belt nonsense?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

EbonyX said:


> Seat belt nonsense?


The government has no right to compel me to use a seat belt. When I make statements that are against seat belt laws, I get all of this negative criticism. Much of said criticism is simply a repeat of what has been programmed into people by various entities, government and non-government.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

So some of you will load up with drunks but cancel on the smoker. To each his/her own. 

One guy said "kitchen staff". Totally agree! Many just reek of grease.

One day, pulled up to guy smoking. He says, "let me just finish this". THE F***?!? I said one or two more drags then we go (I was steamed! But outside of my city hoping head be headed back that way). While Mr Wonderful took a puff I asked where he was going. He said Greensboro, SC. I patiently let him finish before we embarked on the 90 minute journey. He bought me Taco Bell too.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

I picked up a pax one evening that was putting out his cigarette as I was approaching. Never really thought anything about it till I stopped for the night. The jerk had field stripped his cigarette on my floor. Man was I pissed. Thank God I had floor matt's


----------

